# Gaining weight



## tking (Oct 18, 2008)

I have a 11 monthold female. She is very active and healthy. Her only problem is she is too thin. We have tried several different foods with her. Purina One, Healthwise and Nutri source. Like I said she is very active but looks too thin. I need some suggestions.


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

How thin is she? Can you see her ribs when she's standing still? Hip bones or backbone or anything?

Like adolescent humans, adolescent dogs go through a skinny, lanky phase around 1 year old. My dog is going through it too. They'll fill out more when they hit maturity around 2 or 3 years old. If she's just kinda skinny and lanky I wouldn't worry about it. If she looks malnourished with visible ribs when she's not moving, visible hip or backbones, dull eyes or dull coat, then you might have a problem.


----------



## tking (Oct 18, 2008)

Maybe it is just the lanky phase. You can feel her ribs, hips and backbone but her coat and eyes look good.


----------



## DanielleOttoMom (May 11, 2010)

I'm having similar issue with my male right now. He is 21 months he is tall 31.5 inches at the sholder and about 85-90 lbs. But can see ribs..... I started comparing him to other GSD. So I started to freak out about him being to skinny. I have change his food to a higher protein kibble (feed am and pm). Now I'm also feeding some raw chicken backs as a snack in PM. He is *very* active. I too have freaked out over the skinny lanky phase. Even though I know he is getting enuff to eat. Emily has helped calm my nevers and has been a good support. LOL Thanks_ Emily_! Also if you ever get too concerned talk to your vet.  Just wanted you know you are not alone.


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

DanielleOttoMom said:


> I'm having similar issue with my male right now. He is 21 months he is tall 31.5 inches at the sholder and about 85-90 lbs. But can see ribs..... I started comparing him to other GSD. So I started to freak out about him being to skinny. I have change his food to a higher protein kibble (feed am and pm).
> 
> Hmmmm. . . didn't know you'd gone higher protein. High protein is what bodybuilders, fitness competitors, etc eat when they want to become very lean. Carbohydrate and dietary fat generally help gain a bit of weight. Grains/fat is what they feed to feedlot cattle to fatten them up. Grains/fat is the reason most people in America are overweight. If you're looking to add weight, you might actually increase calories in the form of carbohydrate and fat, assuming protein is adequate.


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

if the dog has a good nutritional base for protein and energy requirements are high then add OIL / FAT . This is what sled dog racers do . 
Chances are that the dog could stand a source of efa's anyway. The fat should be raw -- not pan drippings .

Carmen
Carmspack Working German Shepherd Dogs


----------



## sable123 (Jul 11, 2010)

Emoore said:


> DanielleOttoMom said:
> 
> 
> > I'm having similar issue with my male right now. He is 21 months he is tall 31.5 inches at the sholder and about 85-90 lbs. But can see ribs..... I started comparing him to other GSD. So I started to freak out about him being to skinny. I have change his food to a higher protein kibble (feed am and pm).
> ...


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

sable123 said:


> Nutrisource was mentioned and that company has two performance foods.


Danielle has access to Precise and Victor; they both make a good 30/20 formula. The Precise 30/20 is $50 for 40lb at Canine Commissary but you have to order it. Victor 30/20 is $34 for 40lb and *should* be at any feed store that carries the line. I would _not_ feed high protein grain free for a dog I was having a hard time keeping weight on. With my personal training clients who want to drop weight quickly for an event, I put them on higher protein grain free diets.


----------



## sable123 (Jul 11, 2010)

Emoore said:


> Danielle has access to Precise and Victor; they both make a good 30/20 formula. The Precise 30/20 is $50 for 40lb at Canine Commissary but you have to order it. Victor 30/20 is $34 for 40lb and *should* be at any feed store that carries the line. I would _not_ feed high protein grain free for a dog I was having a hard time keeping weight on. With my personal training clients who want to drop weight quickly for an event, I put them on higher protein grain free diets.


Oh well, I didn't think you knew Danielle that well...

The worst thing you can feed a thin dog is a high protein grain free.

Victor makes a 24/20 I think.


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

sable123 said:


> Oh well, I didn't think you knew Danielle that well...


Oh yeah, we hang out.


----------



## EllieMae<3 (Oct 3, 2011)

How many cups a day are you feeding your GSD? Ellie Mae was extremely malnourished when I got her from the shelter. Her ribs were sticking out and her coat was disgusting and did not look healthy. She weighed about 40lbs and she was a year and a half. She's not up to 65lbs now after 5 months. She's a very picky eater so I'm still trying to get her a food she actually enjoys and will gobble up! I tried Blue Buffalo and she liked it for about a week, then started to not eat it. I am now trying Instinct and she loves it (so far). I feed her 4 cups a day (just for now) until she gets up to a good weight.

Try Blue Buffalo, Instinct, or Prarie. Those are all really good foods that have helped her gained weight. Hope it helps!


----------



## DanielleOttoMom (May 11, 2010)

I was feeding TOTW, the tried EVO red meat bites, the started Canidae.

The pure sea. Grain free to sweet on his stomach. 
Now on second bag of chicken and rice. 
CANIDAE® All Natural Holistic Dog Food - Chicken & Rice dry formula

What do you think?? Both are doing well.....
I just want to feed what's best for both my dogs. Open to suggestions on food.


----------



## DanielleOttoMom (May 11, 2010)

I Forgot to include 4.5 cups a day is what I feed Otto. His coat is healthy and his eyes look fine. He is very alert and active.


----------

